# برنامج رسم قوالب الحقن



## وضاح الجبري (20 يناير 2010)

عندي ملف لقالب امتداد الملف هو x_t هل ممكن اعرف اسم البرنامج من فضلكم


----------



## Yaser Alewe (20 يناير 2010)

هنك العديد من البرامج تفتح هذا الإمتداد مثل
SolidWorks
MasterCAM
PowerMill


----------



## وضاح الجبري (21 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي بس هل يوجد برنامج يحول هذا الامتداد الى صيغة dwg علما باني استخدم الايتوكاد الميكنيكي ولايوجد عندي البرامج التي اشرت اليها


----------

